# Can probiotics worsen IBS?



## Little Hedgehog (Dec 2, 2008)

Can probiotics actually worsen IBS symptoms? I'm currently taking Probactiol (you probably don't know it, it's made in Belgium where I live) but their website says it has no known side effects and it has no gluten nor lactose. The two stemms it contains are Lactobacillus Acidophillus and Bifidobacterium.Anyone knows if this can make OBS worse? Or is it always a good thing to take probiotics?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know if the bacteria themselves can make it worse. Although some people seem to have systems that prefer certain strains more than others as there is some interaction between them and you. There may also be interactions between the bacteria you have and the new ones.Usually the main issue is some people may get a bit more gas with a mis-match.However if they have prebiotics in them (and a lot of them do--things like FOS and inulin) that can also really increase gas for some people. While the probiotics like to eat these, all the gas producing bacteria also eat them.If you are sensitive to gas levels you may see problems from that.Generally you see people where they don't do any good more than they make things much worse. However, if you don't try them you will never know if they help or not.


----------



## diogenes (Jan 2, 2009)

I recall reading a study once on a probiotic that made things worse for people - was a very unexpected result I think. In any case with probiotics it is really trial and error. The science behind it is in its infancy and the interactions in the gut are likely very complex IMO so you really just have to try different things and fend for yourself. Align, IBS advantage, etc, probably all have as good a chance to work as any other.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Many people claim they get worse during the first week as the probiotics kill off *** can't remember the name*** and then they get better.


----------



## pebs (May 26, 2010)

im currently taking a probiotic and it has made me feel a lot worse. my stomach is always hurting and the cramps are worse than usual. i also have bad diarrhea, which rarely ever happens to be. stomach discomfort is listed in the side effects. they say it always gets worse before it gets better.


----------

